

The Drive - why a true entrepreneur has to be an entrepreneur  - randall
http://areallybadidea.com/the-drive

======
daimyoyo
I completely agree. I was raised in a family where the expectation was you
went to work right out of(and even during) high school and then you worked
hard, and 20-30 years later you retired. I tried this but I found no matter
how much I applied myself, I wasn't ever satisfied. I always questioned my
bosses logic and knew with every fiber of my soul I could run the business
better than he could. It wasn't until my first small business that I
understood that the reason I couldn't be happy as an employee is because I am
not an employee. I'm an entrepreneur. Frankly, I'd rather earn minimum wage
working for myself, than make a 6 figure income achieving someone else's
dream.

------
eunice_chen
Agreed - every time I get 'distracted' by giving up and getting a full time
job, or getting sucked into something I thought I'd like but am not truly 100%
passionate about, I end up feeling restless and re-exploring my
entrepreneurial roots. If you have the entrepreneurial drive, it will always
remain within you. It's just a matter of what you choose to do with it.

------
pclark
Heat is an insanely great movie.

------
mikesurowiec
Can't argue with that. Money shouldn't be the driving factor, money is nice,
but there's certainly a point of diminishing returns.

